# What do you think of my aquarium



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

Greetings,

I have recently started an african cichlid aquarium. I would liek people's opinion on my choices of cichlids. So far they are all doing well although it is alot of care. I have a 110 gallon tank with these species.

2 Frontosas
4 Mooris
2 Pseudotropheus Demasoni
2 Neolamprologus Marunguesis
4 Neolamprologus Brichardi
4 Aristpchromis Christyii
4 Yellow Labis
3 Lemons
2 Ruby Red Peacock
3 Strawberry peacock
4 Venustus
2 Electric Blues
2 Tropheus Cherry
4 Tropheus Maswa
4 Dimidischromis compressiceps
2 Plecos
3 crayfish
1 snail


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

to each is their own. Lot of nice fish on there, all small? Post some pictures.


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

What is your tank dimensions, some fish work and others don't, a lot of nice fish, but there are some issues. Post pictures


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

OK I will get photos on tomorrow. They are all young except for the Marunguesis which are almost full grown. My worry is overcrowding although is is going well now with weekly water changes. I shouldn't have gotten the hydrid peacock but hey... I think of the herbivores especially for their diet. Hard to gauge the feeding amounts because of the voracity of some. My tank is a 110 gallon, 48inx24inx18in. Eheim pro2 + Aquaclear70


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

Couldn't figure out how to post an image on here so here is a link.

[https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos?pid=5948587118183692354&oid=110249279067252759338


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Your link doesn't work as it's password protected.

Check out the link in my signature to post pics.


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

OK I think I get it now. HEre is my photo. Thanks for the help people.


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

I forgot 3 fish. I never found what species they were. They are black with a yellow tail. You can see one at the top of the tank.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Your picture works now! Your stock list is an interesting mix of fish that will probably cause some major issues as the fish mature. Also a couple of the species will get upward of 10" long so you'll probably need to rehome them when they are mature or upgrade to a larger/longer tank.

What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

My aquarium size is 48"x24"x18".


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

After getting all of those, I already see the need to get a bigger tank. At least 2 feet longer. I like the height though. I know the bioload is maybe a bit much.


----------



## CaliforniaCichlids (Aug 5, 2003)

fish list is very nice -- wondering if you have issues with crayfish killing some fish at night when fish are sleeping,,, cray fish likely not good idea depending on size of them but I have known them to try and eat any fish they can catch.


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

SO far the crayfish are pretty much keeping to themselves and the fish seem to fend for themselves quite well. I am keeping a close eye though. At the beginning, one of the catfish stabbed by accident oen of the Brichardi behind the eye with a pectoral spine. Accident. I lost the Brichardi.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The fish like to eat the crayfish when they molt.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Azawakh said:


> I forgot 3 fish. I never found what species they were. They are black with a yellow tail. You can see one at the top of the tank.


You've got a Copadichromis borleyi in the middle of the tank...


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

Indeed I forgot those also. I have 2 of them. Thanks


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

Indeed and I have 3 yeallow tail acei also.


----------

